# Toy and Cosy



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mom, can we pleeeeeeeeeeese change the channel nowwwwww. 
Cosy








Toy in a bad haircut growing out.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

They are so precious!! :wub: And Toy doesn't look like she has a bad haircut, she looks adorable!! :wub2:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Nov 5 2008, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664409


> They are so precious!! :wub: And Toy doesn't look like she has a bad haircut, she looks adorable!! :wub2:[/B]



My daughter took the scissors to her a few weeks ago :smpullhair: and this is the growing out period. :brownbag: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What two little cuties you have :wub2: Sometimes i wondered if there was little girl named Toy and i see there is. You don't post enough pictures of Toy. Those little "Angel" malts are some of the prettiest malts i've seen. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, Deb. Toy is usually off with my daughter and she really hates having her pic taken as
you can see - it's deer in the headlights pose. LOL She was ready to jump when I caught that one.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Nov 5 2008, 03:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664411


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Nov 5 2008, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664409





> They are so precious!! :wub: And Toy doesn't look like she has a bad haircut, she looks adorable!! :wub2:[/B]



My daughter took the scissors to her a few weeks ago :smpullhair: and this is the growing out period. :brownbag: :smilie_tischkante:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:shocked: Oh no!! I think I would have freaked!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Your babies are soo cute! :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I ADORE their sweet faces! If I lived in Florida, I'd get an Angel baby, no doubt of it! Those two are just darling.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

They look like little Angels. :wub: So darling.

And I think Toy looks precious in her haircut.

She looks like a little tomboy in her dress. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww those two are so darn gorgeous.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Just adorable Brit!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They are sooooo adorable and Toy's haircut is darling. The last pics that you posted of Toy's little face looking into the camera was outstanding. I kept looking at it from time to time. Her bright little eyes looking into that camera reminded me of a little child. They both are just so innocent looking and beautiful and I love looking at pictures of them.......Thanks for posting them!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Brit, thanks - I needed that. Cosy and Toy couldn't take a bad picture if you tried. 

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Those two are special.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

:wub: Absoultely Adorable


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Toy looks cute in her new do. :wub: 

And, Cosy, well she's so precious in that picture (all of her pictures) I would have just handed her the remote so she could watch what she wanted! 

Linda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Gorgeous babies............Brit we love your girls.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I love that little bed Cosy is in. She looks sooooooooooo sleepy but VERY content!!  I like Toy's haircut. It looks adorable! They are such beautiful beautiful babies! Their faces are just to die for!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Such precious little girls :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Toy & Cosy are so precious. I love those little tiny sweet faces. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

There isn't a hair cut that would take the beauty away from Toy's little face. Cosy's either. They are both just stunning. I want to just squeeze them with hugs when I see their pictures. If I could have another baby Angel Maltese would be getting a call from me for sure! You just keep on posting those pictures please. :Cute Malt:s.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Adorable as always, Brit. I love seeing pictures of your sweet Angels. Love Toy's haircut. She's precious!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: So wonderful to see those gorgeous babies Brit!! Kisses for them from all of us!! 0x0x0 N


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey now! Better be careful what you say about Toy's haircut. That's Jett's cut! Right down to the 'fan' faze of growing out the muzzle!! :HistericalSmiley: Actually, that's my favorite cut, once those pesky muzzle hairs grow out. :wub: 

Both are as adorable as ever. And we need way more Cosy and Toy pics!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 5 2008, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664549


> Hey now! Better be careful what you say about Toy's haircut. That's Jett's cut! Right down to the 'fan' faze of growing out the muzzle!! :HistericalSmiley: Actually, that's my favorite cut, once those pesky muzzle hairs grow out. :wub:
> 
> Both are as adorable as ever. And we need way more Cosy and Toy pics![/B]



You mean you need more pics like we need more of your two. LOL Show us the pictures, Ms Crystal.

Thank you all for the nice comments. 
I told Toy you all liked her hair so she wants more cut off now. She thinks she's too sexy for her hair. :goof: :rochard:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh that is just TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I know it's going to be a good day when I see a post from you in the Picture Posts category, Brit! and, YAY that you got a Toy picture for us! I think they are both too precious, even in toy's growing out stage!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

There she is, Miss America....... I mean Toy. 

Gosh she is a beauty. They both are but since Cosy always gets all the attention and compliments here this one is all for Toy. Brit, you need to explaine to Toy that the camera is her friend and she is beautiful and the world (ok us SMers) needs to see more of her. She needs to know we love her too.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*pitiful toy and cosy. that really must be boring for them. 

but they look supercute beeing bored :wub: :wub:*


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh what a cute picture!!!! Adorable babies always!!!! :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Toy and Cosy are too cute!!! :wub: Cosy looks like lil Princess in her pink satin bed!! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Nov 5 2008, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664603


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 5 2008, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664549





> Hey now! Better be careful what you say about Toy's haircut. That's Jett's cut! Right down to the 'fan' faze of growing out the muzzle!! :HistericalSmiley: Actually, that's my favorite cut, once those pesky muzzle hairs grow out. :wub:
> 
> Both are as adorable as ever. And we need way more Cosy and Toy pics![/B]



You mean you need more pics like we need more of your two. LOL Show us the pictures, Ms Crystal.

Thank you all for the nice comments. 
I told Toy you all liked her hair so she wants more cut off now. She thinks she's too sexy for her hair. :goof: :rochard:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmmmm....I bet if we added up the picture threads of our two over the past 4 months, I'd win!  But you're right. I haven't posted as many lately because I just feel so guilty that they would be mainly of Jett. Since I decided that Zoe is happier at Grandma & Grandpa's during the day instead of at the store, most of my pics lately are of Jett. And I'm just too tired on Sunday to get a shot of them both. Besides, since that's my only day off most weeks, they get baths on Sunday, which doesn't promote really happy moods. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

They look awfully snuggly!!! :wub: Love your girls mucho!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 5 2008, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664669


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Nov 5 2008, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664603





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 5 2008, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664549





> Hey now! Better be careful what you say about Toy's haircut. That's Jett's cut! Right down to the 'fan' faze of growing out the muzzle!! :HistericalSmiley: Actually, that's my favorite cut, once those pesky muzzle hairs grow out. :wub:
> 
> Both are as adorable as ever. And we need way more Cosy and Toy pics![/B]



You mean you need more pics like we need more of your two. LOL Show us the pictures, Ms Crystal.

Thank you all for the nice comments. 
I told Toy you all liked her hair so she wants more cut off now. She thinks she's too sexy for her hair. :goof: :rochard:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmmmm....I bet if we added up the picture threads of our two over the past 4 months, I'd win!  But you're right. I haven't posted as many lately because I just feel so guilty that they would be mainly of Jett. Since I decided that Zoe is happier at Grandma & Grandpa's during the day instead of at the store, most of my pics lately are of Jett. And I'm just too tired on Sunday to get a shot of them both. Besides, since that's my only day off most weeks, they get baths on Sunday, which doesn't promote really happy moods. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Excuses, excuses. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

They are soooo cute. I love that first photo. She really DOES look like she is saying she is bored! Love it!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

So cute!! :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Your girls are beautiful. I love little Toy. You really need to post pics of her more often. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I always love seeing your pictures. Your girls are beautiful!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 5 2008, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664878


> I always love seeing your pictures. Your girls are beautiful![/B]


Your Angels :wub: :wub: are just perfect - I love their faces!


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

O My! What a sweet faces!!! :wub: And there is my favourite pink satin bed with ribbons. Every self respecting maltese princess seems to have one!

I'm going to buy one for Gabbana as a Christmas present. I think it will be perfect for her to lounge on while waiting for her turn at shows... She already got a blue velvet cover for her grooming table with silver charms on it. But she'll love the pink bed...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you all again for such sweet comments.


----------

